# cat litter problem?



## kaya90 (Aug 20, 2014)

So I am a new mommy to my hedgehog, and I just read problems about clumping cat litter.
I didn't know about those and I am worried.
I can see some pebbles on my hedgies private part but I've only read that it causes problem to mostly boys. (my hedgy's a girl)
So I'm not sure if it really is from the litter or not.
What should I do? and how do I take it out if it is from the litter???


----------



## Charlie's mommy (May 16, 2014)

I personally would switch her to fleece liners ASAP, like right now if you can. Try and lightly brush it off but don't wipe cause if there is something stuck it might scratch her. Hopefully Nancy or Nikki or someone can help you more thoroughly because I'm not that experienced with private part issues but definitely get her out of the kitty litter


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Trying brushing them off first, like Charlie's mommy said. If that doesn't work, try giving her a warm bath and see if it soaks it off. If the pieces are small, they might disintegrate a bit as well. If she'll let you, use a soft-bristled toothbrush or soft washcloth, etc. to try and wipe the pieces away. If they're actually stuck in the opening of her vagina, I'm not sure how much you can do at home. If they stay there or she becomes sore, the opening swells up, etc., it'll be time for a vet visit.

Definitely get rid of the kitty litter. Like, as soon as you read the messages. Clumping cat litter is dangerous for all hedgehogs, not just males. You can use paper towels for temporary litter, at least, if you don't want to use it for long-term.


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

On that note, I wouldn't switch to non-clumping cat litter either. That's what I put in the litter pan when I first had my girl and even though it was non-clumping she got a piece stuck in her and we had to kinda pin her on her back to get her to stretch the area apart, and carefully get it out.


----------



## pricklyprincess620 (May 20, 2014)

I use Yesterday's News brand recycled newspaper pellets for the litter box, and fleece liners for the cage.


----------

